# SlimCookie's 2019 Irrigation Project *Above Ground*



## SlimCookie (Aug 14, 2019)

Removing my post since @g-man provided that greatest link of all time for Irrigation information!

Thank you @g-man

How many you can daisy chain depends on your available gpm and the gpm the heads need.

www.irrigationtutorials.com Has a ton of information. The design guide is very detailed and a great read.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How many you can daisy chain depends on your available gpm and the gpm the heads need.

www.irrigationtutorials.com Has a ton of information. The design guide is very detailed and a great read.


----------

